# KY jelly



## princess96 (Apr 26, 2016)

I found KY jelly in our upstairs bathroom, in a 3 drawers container of towels..I have never seen it before, but He said he had it our first house? Does it seem like he was trying to hide it? If he wasn't lying about it why didn't he put it in our "fun" drawer?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

How big a bottle?


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

brooklynAnn said:


> How big a bottle?


Suddenly I'm thinking of that scene from "Oldschool".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Any other red flags? 

Maybe that's his "personal" fun drawer?


----------



## straightshooter (Dec 27, 2015)

*If he wasn't lying about it why didn't he put it in our "fun" drawer?*

I am a little confused. If i read it correctly you found it in a drawer that was BOTH of your "fun" drawer. Seems like if he was trying to hide it he could have come up with a better, more secure place.


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

> I have never seen it before, but He said he had it our first house?


The same bottle after all that time? Gross. 

I mean, is it the same brand/type the two of you use together? Also, hiding it with the towels is a bit odd, like ... if you have company, eerk.


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

If you know that he likes anal activity, then maybe he was having a solo session or just using it for regular masturbating. 
Cheating? 
Check out all logical explanations first before coming to any conclusions. 

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

MrsAldi said:


> If you know that he likes anal activity, then maybe he was having a solo session or just using it for regular masturbating.
> Cheating?
> Check out all logical explanations first before coming to any conclusions.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Was thinking he might have a personal stash just for petting the one eyed snake, or doing butt stuff to himself.

I am guessing there are other red flags that the OP would post this in the CWI section.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> Was thinking he might have a personal stash just for petting the one eyed snake, or doing butt stuff to himself.
> 
> I am guessing there are other red flags that the OP would post this in the CWI section.


I had the same thought.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

FeministInPink said:


> I had the same thought.


The red flags thought or the butt stuff thought >


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> The red flags thought or the butt stuff thought >


Ha ha ha!!! The self-pleasure (potentially including the butt) stuff. I mean, doesn't every guy have a bottle of lube or lotion that he prefers to use when he's on his own?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

And if it was kept for non-sexual purposes or for you and him sexual purposes , why hide it.

This is what you could do: get some of this stuff and insert a teaspoon or so into the tube. https://www.amazon.com/Mad-Dog-357-...71553844&sr=8-1&keywords=Mad+dog+pepper+sauce









Then see who howls like a dog.:FIREdevil:


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

FeministInPink said:


> Ha ha ha!!! The self-pleasure (potentially including the butt) stuff. I mean, doesn't every guy have a bottle of lube or lotion that he prefers to use when he's on his own?


Ummmm no!


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Ummmm no!


What do you use then? Marmite!  

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Oh my dear Lord! 

It's more than apparent that he's been cheating with Ol' five-fingered Rosy Palm!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

MrsAldi said:


> What do you use then? Marmite!
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Good Lord, no!

This is what I use









:smthumbup:


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Good Lord, no!
> 
> This is what I use
> 
> ...




Lmao
Great combo with the ghost pepper.
In a seriousness if you haven't seen any other flags I'd think he has it there for his own use. Is it the kind that heats up? Personally I love that kind...or wait probably too much info there 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I bet he has a Fleshlight or other toy hidden somewhere. Believe it or not, guys can have toys too and we MAY not want to share that we have them. 

Of course, I'm only speaking hypothetically and not from experience.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

We have a bottle of KY in the fun drawer. I came home one day and found it in the bathroom.

I said "hey, when you're done, put the lube away"

He said he was using it to get his earrings in.

LMAO!

My response was something along the lines of not being an idiot and knowing he spanks the monkey and that there was no reason to hide it, just put his "evidence" away when he's done so the kids don't see it. 

A hidden bottle of lube, especially in the bathroom wouldn't throw up any red flags for me.

A bottle in his laptop bag or car may be a different story.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## citygirl4344 (Mar 4, 2016)

LosingHim said:


> We have a bottle of KY in the fun drawer. I came home one day and found it in the bathroom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol.
His earring. I guess whatever works lol


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

Check for a date code somewhere on the container, there may also be a lot number etc. You might be able to determine the date of manufacture.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Hold on you said "KY Jelly". Don't worry either it is not for sexual purposes (because it really doesn't work very well for that), or he knows nothing about sex any way.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

EllisRedding said:


> .....or doing butt stuff to himself.


:rofl::rofl:.

Oh man that made me cough up a kidney....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> Good Lord, no!
> 
> This is what I use
> 
> ...


I love Dubliner. 

But not for butt stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> I love Dubliner.
> 
> But not for butt stuff.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No. I just eat it straight out of the tub.

Oh, f**k! I thought this was the "What's your favourite cheese spread" thread in the Social Spot! 

:rofl:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Would people PLEASE stop suggesting alternate uses for foods that I like. Please.....

To the OP, no reason to think it was for anything other than self pleasure.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

uhtred said:


> Would people PLEASE stop suggesting alternate uses for foods that I like. Please.....
> 
> To the OP, no reason to think it was for anything other than self pleasure.


Or he put it in the wrong drawer by accident?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

OP, I really don't think you have anything to worry about. If you find lipstick on his shirt collar or you find a long hair on your pillow that is not your hair, then you may have a problem.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

I still like the Ghost Pepper idea. Spit coffee all over my screen when I saw that.


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

This is a light yellow flag at worst. Much more likely it's for "me time". It's not like you found condoms in his car/briefcase. Although I don't think you'd be in this forum unless there were other red flags?


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

Kentucky jelly not for toast

Sounds like he was getting the poison out and did not want a friction burn


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

LOL. OP, if you come back, what other factors made you search this out?

Seriously, everyone is having fun, but I've seen enough angry posts to understand some people HATE solo masturbation. No, I am not talking those in near or sexless marriages. Nor those whose partner gives them vanilla duty sex then they are discovered masturbating.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

TAMAT said:


> Check for a date code somewhere on the container, there may also be a lot number etc. You might be able to determine the date of manufacture.


If it's really old it might even be the year 2000 compliant gel they made called K2Y. It allowed you to use 4 digits when only 2 had been used before.


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

I am experimenting alone with anal, something I would like to do, but I honestly cannot handle anything too big

Anyway, I bought a butt plug and some lubricant. Last Sunday, after I pleasured myself, left my toys on the sink after washing them.

I live alone. 
On Monday morning, I discovered my dishwasher was leaking. I called the landlord and asked him to come in that day to fix it. He did. 
Did he see my toys and lube?? Probably....

I am not the embarrassed, not one bit.


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

LosingHim said:


> We have a bottle of KY in the fun drawer. I came home one day and found it in the bathroom.
> 
> I said "hey, when you're done, put the lube away"
> 
> ...


It's weird to me when spouses hide their masturbation from each other. Every human being masturbates. 99% of them lie about it. That's strange. My wife love the removable massaging shower head. She'd say it got the job done quick and cleaned up the mess at the same time. Very efficient.


----------



## Adelais (Oct 23, 2013)

If you can get your hands on some dehydrated ghost pepper, you can put a little in and it won't be as detectable by sight, and a lot stronger. Me thinks he deserves it for the secrecy.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

LucasJackson said:


> It's weird to me when spouses hide their masturbation from each other. Every human being masturbates. 99% of them lie about it. That's strange. My wife love the removable massaging shower head. She'd say it got the job done quick and cleaned up the mess at the same time. Very efficient.


He knows I know he does it. Hell, the mans a porn addict and I'm not an idiot. 

I've "caught" various things over the years - lube, his c*m rag that he left by the computer, etc. And each time I just laugh and say "clean up your evidence when you whack your pud". I've never given him a reason to lie about it. I really DONT care. Heck sometimes when I'm just not in the mood I'll ask him to do it in front of me. And he will. And we've been in separate cities before where we've done it over FaceTime. 

But if he's asked point blank if he did it, he'll lie every time.

On the other hand, if I do it, I'll tell him about it. Not every time of course, but I've been known to tell him jokingly later that he doesn't have to perform oral because I took care of myself earlier.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LucasJackson (May 26, 2016)

LosingHim said:


> He knows I know he does it. Hell, the mans a porn addict and I'm not an idiot.
> 
> I've "caught" various things over the years - lube, his c*m rag that he left by the computer, etc. And each time I just laugh and say "clean up your evidence when you whack your pud". I've never given him a reason to lie about it. I really DONT care. Heck sometimes when I'm just not in the mood I'll ask him to do it in front of me. And he will. And we've been in separate cities before where we've done it over FaceTime.
> 
> ...


You have the right attitude about it. He probably got caught by mom, dad, grandma, whoever when he was a kid and they shamed him over it. That's common.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

MrsAldi said:


> If you know that he likes anal activity, then maybe he was having a solo session or just using it for regular masturbating.
> Cheating?
> Check out all logical explanations first before coming to any conclusions.
> 
> Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


Wow!


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

princess96 said:


> I found KY jelly in our upstairs bathroom, in a 3 drawers container of towels..I have never seen it before, but He said he had it our first house? Does it seem like he was trying to hide it? If he wasn't lying about it why didn't he put it in our "fun" drawer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


I remember KY jelly. It was Moonshine from Kentucky...mixed with lemon Jello-co, Tennessee. [Jellico]

Went down like burning Sterno-Um.

Kidding aside.....what a lame answer.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

LosingHim said:


> He knows I know he does it. Hell, the mans a porn addict and I'm not an idiot.
> 
> I've "caught" various things over the years - lube, his c*m rag that he left by the computer, etc. And each time I just laugh and say "clean up your evidence when you whack your pud". I've never given him a reason to lie about it. I really DONT care. Heck sometimes when I'm just not in the mood I'll ask him to do it in front of me. And he will. And we've been in separate cities before where we've done it over FaceTime.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why a guy with a wife as hot as you would need porn. I just don't get it.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> If you can get your hands on some dehydrated *ghost pepper*, you can put a little in and it won't be as detectable by sight, and a lot stronger. Me thinks he deserves it for the secrecy.


*Yeah! I'm kind of thinking that this stuff is simply wonderful for taking things "in hand" for all of those long, bleary, cold nights alone!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsAldi (Apr 15, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> Wow!


?

Sent from my B1-730HD using Tapatalk


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

bandit.45 said:


> I don't understand why a guy with a wife as hot as you would need porn. I just don't get it.


I don't know about hot, but what I do know is I'm not Hispanic, black, have a big a$$ or perform oral sex with other women, so maybe that's it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> And if it was kept for non-sexual purposes or for you and him sexual purposes , why hide it.
> 
> This is what you could do: get some of this stuff and insert a teaspoon or so into the tube. https://www.amazon.com/Mad-Dog-357-...71553844&sr=8-1&keywords=Mad+dog+pepper+sauce
> 
> ...


total threadjack...When my daughter wanted to use "salon" hair products, she had to buy them herself. This was about the time my son was 13-ish, and taking REALLY long showers. My daughter began to notice that she ran out of conditioner WAAAY before she ran out of shampoo. She decided to fix her little brother. She went to my spice cabinet and added about an ounce of Zataran's liquid crab boil to the bottle. I can still hear the screams


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

IMFarAboveRubies said:


> If you can get your hands on some dehydrated ghost pepper, you can put a little in and it won't be as detectable by sight, and a lot stronger. Me thinks he deserves it for the secrecy.


Or...........GOD!

Put some Hot Jalapeño Spice in it. 

When you hear the howl, you unravel the Worm and Expose the "Hola" Truth!

I see a cold shower in his future.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Do Not Use Ghost Pepper. That will be just plain old evil. And the poor guy will be in a world of pain. 

I have a gf whose gf used hot pepper when she was cooking. I guess the pepper was still on her hands when they got into it later that evening. She said she was screaming because the burn was so bad. Her next door neighbor heard. Poor thing.

So never play with pepper. >


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

FeministInPink said:


> I mean, doesn't every guy have a bottle of lube or lotion that he prefers to use when he's on his own?


I've never needed any of that. Hand works just fine. 

I'd assume butt stuff if I were OP. Hopefully just his own.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

BetrayedDad said:


> I've never needed any of that. Hand works just fine.
> 
> I'd assume butt stuff if I were OP. Hopefully just his own.


I mean to use in conjunction with the hand 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

FeministInPink said:


> I mean to use in conjunction with the hand


Yeah I know. Dry is fine for me and most of guys I know whenever the topic has jokingly come up. I'm sure some lube up but it's more mess than it's worth for a quick rub out.

*shrug*


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

BetrayedDad said:


> Yeah I know. Dry is fine for me and most of guys I know whenever the topic has jokingly come up. I'm sure some lube up but it's more mess than it's worth for a quick rub out.
> 
> *shrug*


To each their own! Both my XH and my current partner prefer to use some type of lubricant. I never inquired with any other partners, so I assumed that it was standard, but I guess it's not!


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

FeministInPink said:


> To each their own! Both my XH and my current partner prefer to use some type of lubricant. I never inquired with any other partners, so I assumed that it was standard, but I guess it's not!


Would make for an interesting survey haha.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

BetrayedDad said:


> Would make for an interesting survey haha.


Ha ha ha!!! OMG, that's funny. We should do it.

ETA: I think we should also include a question in the survey about whether they use aids/toys or not.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

BetrayedDad said:


> Yeah I know. *Dry is fine for me* and most of guys I know whenever the topic has jokingly come up. I'm sure some lube up but it's more mess than it's worth for a quick rub out.
> 
> *shrug*


Around here they call that "dry docking".


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

My husband usually does it dry. I’d always kinda wondered about that with guys and how that would be pleasurable, but I guess if you’re the one controlling the sensation it’s a little bit different.


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

LosingHim said:


> My husband usually does it dry. I’d always kinda wondered about that with guys and how that would be pleasurable, but I guess if you’re the one controlling the sensation it’s a little bit different.


The problem with dry docking, I've "heard", is that if you do it often you'll develop a sore place, followed by a scab. Not cool if your wife wants to know what happened. So I've been told.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

princess96 said:


> I found KY jelly in our upstairs bathroom, in a 3 drawers container of towels..I have never seen it before, but *He said he had it our first house?* Does it seem like he was trying to hide it? If he wasn't lying about it why didn't he put it in our "fun" drawer?


Seriously people?

Using some logic and thinking backwards:

• The KY was from the first house.
• He was the one that packed it hidden in some towels during the move. 
• It was apart from the other "fun" things in the house when found during packing or else it would have been packed with the other toys.
• Not to be sexist but odds are it was found while moving something heavy like the couch while she was packing smaller stuff in another room.
• If he did not find the lube until moving the couch, it is a strong indication that he had completely forgotten about it being under there.
• Since he forgot where the lube was hidden, this is a very strong indication that it was NOT a standard hiding place for him to stash things which indicates it had to be hidden quickly and unexpectedly as if it where sitting out in plain sight on the coffee table when you unexpectedly arrived home one day at the previous house. 

At your previous house, did any of your female friends ever stop by and visit / play video games / whatever with your husband while waiting for you to arrive home?

Badsanta


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

LosingHim said:


> My husband usually does it dry. I’d always kinda wondered about that with guys and how that would be pleasurable, but I guess if you’re the one controlling the sensation it’s a little bit different.


You're basically moving the skin on the shaft up and down. It's feels more intense with lube for sure but just for the purposes of ejaculating it's more than adequate.


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

badmemory said:


> The problem with dry docking, I've "heard", is that if you do it often you'll develop a sore place, followed by a scab.


Damn, that's never happened to me LOL. Don't be so rough with the little guy!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> You're basically moving the skin on the shaft up and down. It's feels more intense with lube for sure but just for the purposes of ejaculating it's more than adequate.


 @BetrayedDad *you are doing it wrong! *

Extremely light touch and one or two fingers gliding over the skin of the shaft, particularly the frenulum.

Has to be completely dry like sliding your fingers over the trackpad of a computer mouse. You have to pull down your underwear and let things air out for about five minutes or so before touching yourself, or the amount of time it takes to find a good porn. 

Using the technique you described, try using a condom filled with lube. This allows you hand to glide up and down the shaft the same way as if using a very light and dry touch. 

Hope that helps!

Feel bad for you that you have never rubbed one out properly!

Badsanta


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

BetrayedDad said:


> Damn, that's never happened to me LOL. Don't be so rough with the little guy!


I'll relay that to the person who told me about it.:smile2:


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Feel bad for you that you have never rubbed one out properly!


Captain Winky seems perfectly fine with it?!?

Besides that's how they do it in the porns I see, not this "mouse clicking" hooky poky you speak of.....


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Has to be completely dry like sliding your fingers over the trackpad of a computer mouse.


I just tried to double click it.....

Nothing happened.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> Captain Winky seems perfectly fine with it?!?
> 
> *Besides that's how they do it in the porns I see*, not this "mouse clicking" hooky poky you speak of.....


A) If you were watching a heterosexual scene, there was plenty of lube involved (that is usually cut from the initial insertion because a 350 pound person steps out from the camera crew to assist).

B) You seem to have a knack for finding videos of solo men jerking it and doing it wrong. I find this highly unlikely, but yet plausible! 

C) You watch women that have no idea what they are doing giving a man a handjob.

Please just search "klixen" to see how it is done if you want to really do it right. She uses oil AND a mouse clicking light touch AND goes very slow. 

Badsanta


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

badsanta said:


> Please just search "klixen" to see how it is done if you want to really do it right. She uses oil AND a mouse clicking light touch AND goes very slow.
> 
> Badsanta



Dude, I just rub it out like a normal guy. I don't even want to know what a klixen is. If you want to mouse click your penis into submission be my guest.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> I just tried to double click it.....
> 
> Nothing happened.


O. M. G. !!!!!

ONLY TWO MINUTES passed between your previous post and you giving it an honest try of "clicking it!" 

If you do it right it will take more than two minutes! 

O. M. G. I am chatting with another dude with his Captain Weiner hanging out. Now that one is on me!

Gotta run!

Awkwardly, 
Badsanta


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

BetrayedDad said:


> Dude, I just rub it out like a normal guy. *I don't even want to know what a klixen is*. If you want to mouse click your penis into submission be my guest.


Proof that you are clueless!


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

badsanta said:


> O. M. G. I am chatting with another dude with his Captain Weiner hanging out. Now that one is on me!


It's Captain Winky not Captain Weiner and obviously the sarcasm has escaped you. I didn't realize this was such a touchy subject for you LOL.



badsanta said:


> Proof that you are clueless!


I see no reason to reinvent the wheel. Good luck with your mouse klixen or clicking or whatever.


----------



## DustyDog (Jul 12, 2016)

princess96 said:


> I found KY jelly in our upstairs bathroom, in a 3 drawers container of towels..I have never seen it before, but He said he had it our first house? Does it seem like he was trying to hide it? If he wasn't lying about it why didn't he put it in our "fun" drawer?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Does the expiration date support the claim of "first house"?


----------



## BetrayedDad (Aug 8, 2013)

DustyDog said:


> Does the expiration date support the claim of "first house"?


Wow.... really good question. Check the date on the tube. Wish I thought of it!


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

BetrayedDad said:


> I just tried to double click it.....
> 
> Nothing happened.


I think "double clicking the mouse" works better for women. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

badmemory said:


> The problem with dry docking, I've "heard", is that if you do it often you'll develop a sore place, followed by a scab. Not cool if your wife wants to know what happened. So I've been told.


No scabs or sores here. Unless he's developed callouses. Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Popcorn2015 (Sep 10, 2015)

First of all, this thread got really gross really quickly. I will bet that is not what OP wanted to read.

Secondly, she's 19 and her husband is 33. My bet is that this tube of KY came from a previous relationship, long before he met OP.


----------

